# My new snake :D



## Samzo

This is my male Aztec Corn, he is around 3 months old. As always the pics suck ( 3.1mp gets you no where!).


----------



## Ian

Nice sam! What a cutie....Karen didnt fail you this time  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

Thanks Ian, it was funny because it was almost 1pm and it hadn't arived so we rang her up and she said she sent it... well 4 mins later it came


----------



## Ian

lol, nice one  

How long do they get?

Cheers,

ian


----------



## Samzo

4 feet + lol


----------



## PseudoDave

Aztec's a good choice, nice corn. Several of mine are about to have their last winter as virgins, in theory there should be some striped butters from the clutches next year (stripe, aztec etc are all the motley gene) and always wanted to breed an aztec butter, couple of years down the line maybe.

Dave


----------



## Samzo

Cool Dave, i'd love to breed them sometime myself


----------



## Samzo

My corn just bit me....! I don't know why, he has always sem tame  Maybe hes just grumpy


----------



## Andrew

Its normal for baby reptiles to be a bit nippy. As he gets older, he'll calm down.

Here's a pic of my cornsnake. She(supposedly a she) was given to me by a lady who had her for 9 nears, since it was a baby.











Thanks,

Andrew


----------

